

$10,000: The Aaron Swartz Memorial Grants - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=83

======
michaelfeathers
Interesting, but I certainly hope that the primary thing that is tackled in
his name is reform of federal prosecution practice.

~~~
quesera
Unfortunately, Aaron himself was the best-placed person to accomplish that.

This is what really twists me about his death. Even in the worst case,
activists who go to jail for a few years against significant public protest
come out stronger and better-positioned to reach their goals.

